# Chassis notching



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

I was wondering how safe is chassis notching and what affect did it have in a crash


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

pologti16v said:


> I was wondering how safe is chassis notching and what affect did it have in a crash


Don't crash - problem solved.

P.S. The chassis legs are rippled as they are a crumple zone anyway. The notch would have no adverse effects providing they are properly welded.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

Notching the frame, especially half the height of the "rail" as most people do, does reduce the strength and stuffness of the frame. How much? Nobody really knows, it's not a simple thing to measure or calculate. Welded or not, you're reducing the height of the beam. Keep in mind the weight of the motor is mounted forward of the notch, so strength of the rail is important in regular driving as well as a crash. I personally recommend welding a plate on one or both sides, here are pics of mine:



















I also recommend angling the notch to match the axle, which leaves as much height on the inner rail as possible. This is the rear of my car (long story), but the same concept applies:









Here is my drivers side notch, you can see it's angled up and only the outside edge is really notched.









I'm sure plenty of people will disagree with this, that's my *opinion.* A little sketchy yes, but it hasn't stopped me. I have 6 notches.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

I've always wondered how you paint the inside after your done?


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

You can use something like this after it's welded:









You can use something like this on the parts that will be inside the rail, before you weld. It's not perfect, but better than nothing.


----------

